# Good Fates for Tempt Your Fate



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry to start yet another thread about this game but the ideas for good fates are limited so far.

I've got all my BAD fates sorted, but am having trouble coming up with GOOD fates that don't involve prizes are funds are limited this year and I'll be giving away 8 prizes for this game plus costume prizes and other games.

So far I've got that they can steal a prize from another, they can skip a bad fate, pass the bad fate to another, pick someone to do karaoke or choose who has the next turn. I need about 6-8 more good fate ideas if anyone can help out?


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

You could have some good fates be that they get to choose someone else to tempt their fate...or they can pick another fate to pass on to someone else...or it can just be some funny "words of wisdom" or a prize...lots of various things...they get to pass the next bad fate they get on..etc...


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont know if you are doing anything like beer pong or voo doo quarters or something but one of the "good fates" i had was a pass for my guests to go take a turn on the beer pong table. It said to go out and show the next player the card and they get to take their turn. For some reason people LOVED this one cause they loved getting to go out and take someone's turn. 

Another one was adding that they got to go give a jello shot to whomever they thought had the sexiest, stupidest, scariest or best costume. So that was fun them judging that. 

My guests also REALLY liked the "scare someone" fate. The card said to read quietly and told them to scare someone within 5 mins and if that person yelled or screamed (meaning they were successful) they got to make that person do the shot. 

And i also had ones that had them swaping costume accessories which they thought was really funny .. so you'd have to go find someone willing to swap for 15 mins or something and you'd give them your jason knife while wearing around their clown wig. People loved that and kept trying to get my brother in law that came as Harry potter to let them have this cool working wand he brought. 

There was also one where they had to swipe a costume accessory of another guest without them catching them and bring it to the Fate Table. So people were grabbing Mickey's ears when he took them off to throw back his head and do a beer bong or someone got my freddy krueger claws while i set them down on the table to chat to someone .. they were instructed to tell them person they can reclaim their accessory at the Fate's Table and i think they then had to do a shot. 

So people had fun trying to do a "fun" task

Hope that helps


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I had one that winner got to pick best male costume, one with best female costume, etc. I had yummy shots and martinis that only a good fate winner would get (everyone wanted to win that one after they saw the fancy drinks) I had little prizes like a bag of M&M's, a chocolate bar, etc. Winners got to pick a bad fate for their date. Most of the winners were shots.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! Am still trying to think of more that don't involve actual prizes tho - if anyone has nemore ideas?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good fates could include something like singing Halloween carols or theme songs to like the Munsters, Addams Family, Monster Mash, etc. You can search for the lyrics and print them off. You could also find CDs of the music to go along with this. Have them dance the Thriller song. No prizes needed. This is entertainment and fun for all.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's the link to some of the songs I use as "good" fates or to some they are bad fates. 

They have to sing karoake to these songs. I have most of them on CDs plus some other favorites.


http://www.1halloween.net/html/musong.html of them on CDs plus some other favorites.



The same site also has a lot of Halloween Carols to sing to Christmas tunes. This one is a riot.
http://www.1halloween.net/html/mucarol.html
Also there are several forum members who have written carols and you can find a link to the words by doing a search.


----------



## Tommy Danger (Oct 16, 2010)

What I did for good fates, other than some prizes, was...

I bought some of these test tube shots called Tooters that I'm using for some of my bad fates. For a few of the good fates, you have to answer trivia questions (like name 6 scary movie villains) and if you get it right, you get to make somebody else take the shot. Other ones are that you get to give somebody a dare and if they refuse, they have to take the shot. Other ones are just some fun things like having to slip people Poison Pills (jellybeans) or get to make up nicknames for other guests that we have to call them the rest of the night.

Just silly fun things that don't necessarily involve getting a prize but are fun!


----------

